# What type of chickens are these?



## julieAd91 (Aug 19, 2014)

Can anyone tell me what type of chicks these are? I have three different colors, and think the black one may be a little older than the rest. Also, is there a way for me to tell if they are hens or roosters? Hoping they are hens. Thank you!


----------



## morganschickens (Aug 19, 2014)

I'm not sure definatly but some chicks I've seen look like that and they are silkies. I'm not positive though


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

They do appear to be Silkies. And they are much too young to know sex yet.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

The 2 cute little puff balls in the front - silkies. The little darling in the back, can't see it well enough to figure out.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I didn't even see the one in the back Had to look hard to see it after you mentioned it.


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

good looking trio


----------



## julieAd91 (Aug 19, 2014)

Thanks for the help everyone! I checked their toes & even the black one has five toes, but he is not fluffy at all. Maybe a silkie mix?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Five toed breeds are: Faverolles, Sultans, Houdans, Dorkings and Silkies. Doesn't mean there can't be another breed with an extra toe or two but those are the breeds that have them.


----------



## morganschickens (Aug 19, 2014)

no problem


----------

